
UniCredit hit by data breach of Italian client records - mpitt
https://uk.reuters.com/article/us-unicredit-cyber/unicredit-hit-by-data-breach-of-italian-client-records-idUKKBN1X70HM
======
zimmerfrei
Will the GDPR kick in?

~~~
dimitar
They informed authorities, just as required by GDPR article 33, a good
question is whether they reacted within 72 hours of finding out, given that
the breach is from 2015. They seem/claim to be compliant with article 32, but
I guess they should be investigated.

See section 2 here: [http://www.privacy-
regulation.eu/en/index.htm](http://www.privacy-regulation.eu/en/index.htm)

